# Busted with 85 Walleye



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Check this out. How many do it that dont get caught

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...scate-80-walleye-from-detroit-river-fishermen


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I thing they wont get what they should. you know the intent was to poach and they should lose everything used in the fishing trip, boat, truck, and all fishing gear. and should be banned from fishing for 5 yrs plus the fine and court cost. that many fish over wasnt just a mistake in counting the fish.
sherman


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

sherman51 is dead on here as far as I am concerned! There is no way on earth they miss counted by 60 fish, I know there are some dumb people out there but not that stupid. They should definitely have their equipment taken and not be allowed to have a fishing permit for a long time.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Throw the book at them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> sherman51 is dead on here as far as I am concerned! There is no way on earth they miss counted by 60 fish, I know there are some dumb people out there but not that stupid. They should definitely have their equipment taken and not be allowed to have a fishing permit for a long time.


I don't understand where your coming from. I didnt say that they had miscounted I said there is no way they miscounted. you need to go back and slowly read my post. I also said that there intent was to poach and they should lose everything they used to catch the fish. 10.00 a lb is a joke for having that many fish over.
sherman


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sherman, pretty sure Buckeye was agreeing with you when he said they could not have miscounted and should lose their equipment


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> I don't understand where your coming from. I didnt say that they had miscounted I said there is no way they miscounted. you need to go back and slowly read my post. I also said that there intent was to poach and they should lose everything they used to catch the fish. 10.00 a lb is a joke for having that many fish over.
> sherman


I think you misread / misunderstood what BuckeyeFishin07 wrote. I think he meant you were dead-on ( correct in your post) not dead on this site to him because of what you wrote. I agree that they deserve to be punished bad and forfeit their equipment.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I don't understand where your coming from. I didnt say that they had miscounted I said there is no way they miscounted. you need to go back and slowly read my post. I also said that there intent was to poach and they should lose everything they used to catch the fish. 10.00 a lb is a joke for having that many fish over.
> sherman


Lol might wanna go back and SLOWLY read his post


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

backfar said:


> Throw the book at them.


And maybe some rotten fish guts...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Harry1959 said:


> Sherman, pretty sure Buckeye was agreeing with you when he said they could not have miscounted and should lose their equipment





Snakecharmer said:


> I think you misread / misunderstood what BuckeyeFishin07 wrote. I think he meant you were dead-on ( correct in your post) not dead on this site to him because of what you wrote. I agree that they deserve to be punished bad and forfeit their equipment.





Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol might wanna go back and SLOWLY read his post


you guys are dead on. I miss read his post that I was dead on here. I guess I have to eat the big crow raw, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> you guys are dead on. I miss read his post that I was dead on here. I guess I have to eat the big crow raw, LOL.
> sherman


So I am dead on here with you? LOL, I'm just kiddin around. I know what you mean..Get well my friend!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> you guys are dead on. I miss read his post that I was dead on here. I guess I have to eat the big crow raw, LOL.
> sherman


Eww crow... I'm just busting chops my friend.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Eww crow... I'm just busting chops my friend.


And not pork chops!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> And not pork chops!


no pork chops for me today, LOL.
sherman


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was definitely agreeing with you sherman51! No big deal we all misread things once in awhile. I definitely don't like people that treat the natural resources like that! There is no excuse for not knowing the laws no matter what state you are in! That is part of the responsibility of being an outdoorsman or woman!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Any time there's easy pickens, you can bet your life that a few will take advantage of it. I've witnessed it on several occasions at Berlin and other places during spawn or other times when fish are thick in the rivers/spillways. One night when the eyes were rolling along the banks at the causeway, a guy crossed my line and I reeled in his little cluster of treble hooks that he was casting. I walked up the hill as I was leaving and saw the nice females that him and his friends had when they opened the back door of their SUV. I called 1 800 poacher but who knows if they got busted or not. 
There's no way to avoid the fact that some people couldn't care less about you or anything else.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Sad.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was at dale hollow fishing the white bass run. some guys had a hut built with plastic. every time we caught a couple of fish they would jump in there boat and run up and down the river. then they would go down below where we was fishing and run a gill net. then they would go above us and run another gill net. it started raining and they went inside there hut. the river muddied fast and the fish stopped biting all together. the next morning at daylight we went in to the dock. we told the owner about the netters. about an hour later the dnr boat pulled up with one guy in the front with his dead down. the nets and a cooler was also in the boat. the officer used the phone at the dock and called in for a john doe warrant and a warrant for the cabin they were staying in. I felt good about turning them in. but I did feel kind of sorry for the guy in the boat. but it served them right. i'll bet they did the same thing during the walleye run.
sherman


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> I was at dale hollow fishing the white bass run. some guys had a hut built with plastic. every time we caught a couple of fish they would jump in there boat and run up and down the river. then they would go down below where we was fishing and run a gill net. then they would go above us and run another gill net. it started raining and they went inside there hut. the river muddied fast and the fish stopped biting all together. the next morning at daylight we went in to the dock. we told the owner about the netters. about an hour later the dnr boat pulled up with one guy in the front with his dead down. the nets and a cooler was also in the boat. the officer used the phone at the dock and called in for a john doe warrant and a warrant for the cabin they were staying in. I felt good about turning them in. but I did feel kind of sorry for the guy in the boat. but it served them right. i'll bet they did the same thing during the walleye run.
> sherman


Glad to hear they got busted. I'm not a big fan of poachers.
When it comes to white bass, it's hard for me to feel the same as when people are poaching walleye. That's terrible to think but I can't stand white bass! Lol! They are thick as thieves in places and can be hard to fish through at times. The water boils with them in some of the local waters I fish. Many people love them as table fare, but I'm not one of them. To me they are the mosquitos of fish, and I can't seem to touch one without bleeding.  Feisty little spiny boogers!
They do put up a great fight for their size, and the kids have a blast catching them, so it's not all bad I guess.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The authorities have to raise those fines to $50 or $60 a pound for any type of fish illegally taken. Once these poachers find out it will cost them thousands of $, i don't think as many will take the chance. The incoming fine money should go straight into Ohio fish growing and stocking programs if it doesn't already.
I have no sympathy for any poacher, and thats what they did, plain and simple.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

A slap in the hand is all they get, really sad. If you get caught with one over (honest miss-count) you get a $125 ticket.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> I was at dale hollow fishing the white bass run. some guys had a hut built with plastic. every time we caught a couple of fish they would jump in there boat and run up and down the river. then they would go down below where we was fishing and run a gill net. then they would go above us and run another gill net. it started raining and they went inside there hut. the river muddied fast and the fish stopped biting all together. the next morning at daylight we went in to the dock. we told the owner about the netters. about an hour later the dnr boat pulled up with one guy in the front with his dead down. the nets and a cooler was also in the boat. the officer used the phone at the dock and called in for a john doe warrant and a warrant for the cabin they were staying in. I felt good about turning them in. but I did feel kind of sorry for the guy in the boat. but it served them right. i'll bet they did the same thing during the walleye run.
> sherman


There is a reason Daley hollow is one of my favorite lakes of all time. They don't play when it comes to poaching and they actually know how to manage a fishery!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Glad to hear they got busted. I'm not a big fan of poachers.
> When it comes to white bass, it's hard for me to feel the same as when people are poaching walleye. That's terrible to think but I can't stand white bass! Lol! They are thick as thieves in places and can be hard to fish through at times. The water boils with them in some of the local waters I fish. Many people love them as table fare, but I'm not one of them. To me they are the mosquitos of fish, and I can't seem to touch one without bleeding.  Feisty little spiny boogers!
> They do put up a great fight for their size, and the kids have a blast catching them, so it's not all bad I guess.


I understand where you are coming from. but if you put them on ace once you take them out of the water and clean all the red meat off the back of the fillet they are very tasty. when we fished dale hollow we put them on a stringer until we were ready to go in. then we put them on ice, drove home, filleted them at home while they were still alive. as they were being fried there carcass was still flopping in the trash as we eat them. they were very fresh and tasty.
sherman


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Glad to hear they got busted. I'm not a big fan of poachers.
> When it comes to white bass, it's hard for me to feel the same as when people are poaching walleye. That's terrible to think but I can't stand white bass! Lol! They are thick as thieves in places and can be hard to fish through at times. The water boils with them in some of the local waters I fish. Many people love them as table fare, but I'm not one of them. To me they are the mosquitos of fish, and I can't seem to touch one without bleeding.  Feisty little spiny boogers!
> They do put up a great fight for their size, and the kids have a blast catching them, so it's not all bad I guess.


I don't care if they are poaching minnows when they get caught...
you can bet your life if they do it for one species they do it on all as long as they can get away with it..
they should have all their equipment confiscated on the first offense and then have it auctioned and use the money to replace what they poached..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Once a Poacher... Always a Poacher. No more hunting or fishing privileges WHATSOEVER. Fine 'em HEAVY. Jail'em hard.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I’ll never figure out why some people think they are entitled to more than the rest of us . They took more fish than some of us will catch in years. The punishment should fit the crime


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

$10 per pound fine. Those look like at least 4 to 5 pounds each minimum. 80x5=400, 400x10=4000. Not gonna be a slap on the wrist. Gonna pound that wallet!!! And deservedly so. Poaching is stealing, and I hate a thief !


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It hurts. ....It hurts because 65 fish were illegally taken, and are now gone.
It especially, hurts those of us who go out of our way to abide by reasonable limits.
You buy your licenses, you buy your gear, you gas up, you work for your catch, you feel pride after a good day. 
Poachers need to feel the heat. To protect you and I, punishment needs to make a statement.--Tim


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

At least someone on the river had the good judgement to call it in.
If you see someone blatantly breaking the law
1-800-poacher


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gutless losers. If convicted they should lose the equipment and boat used to commit the criminal act. Why didn't the journalist run names and mugshots?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

they get a smack on there hand fine so they can go do it again. its not right but its the way things are. with that many fish they were probably selling them.
sherman


----------

